

Speculations Concerning the First Ultraintelligent Machine (1965) [pdf] - cr4zy
http://webdocs.cs.ualberta.ca/~sutton/Good65ultraintelligent.pdf

======
itsadok
A slightly easier to read version here: [http://le-cretin-transnational.ch/wp-
content/uploads/2014/04...](http://le-cretin-transnational.ch/wp-
content/uploads/2014/04/Good-Speculations-Concerning-the-First-
Ultraintelligent-Machine.pdf)

